# Broke in Germany



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, I am currently in Germany in the Hochspeyer (67691) area. I busted up my trailer pretty good and just had a new one made. Nothing special, just a single wheel, like a Yak but longer.

So far in all my time riding in Europe, Germany, France & Italy have been the best market places to find parts. I still need on part and can not find it, so if anyone knows a place let me know on here. It has to be a place a can physically go to because I have no address in Europe, or anywhere I have been here since 2004 touring.

I need to find a rack for the back tire on the trailer. I have a 16 inch tall tire. I can not find in the few places I have been to.

Thanks


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Not really sure what you're looking for but our Cycle Club is located here in Kaiserslautern where someone may be able to help...see link below...


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for that, I will look right into this.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

If you have been touring since 2004 than we definitely would like to see more of this journey!


----------

